# Nelly and Lamb Chops Pregnant?



## Ivora

Well, I thought it would be a wise idea to track Nelly and Lamb Chops weight gain. This may help me figure out if they are in fact pregnant or how far a long they are, so I went and bought a $20 digital scale at K-Mart. Many probably already know Lamb Chops came from a shelter, and Nelly from a hoarder/breeder. I really have no clue of their history or if they are pregnant. I want to be safe and prepared. If anyone has any tips please do not hesitate to inform me. Btw, thank you HelloClarice for inspiring me to make this thread. You had a great idea there about weighing furbabies each day. =)

So far Nelly has put on a bit of weight. It is possibly due to the Nutri-Cal I used to get her back on track. I have stopped using Nutri-Cal now, so only time will tell. I will also try and get some photos up of their bellies when I can. I am going to do my best to update daily. I still have not weighed them for today, but I will do that around the afternoon. 

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops
1/19/13, 289g, 264g


----------



## Ivora

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops
1/19/13, 289g, 264g
1/20/13, 289g, 266g

Nelly is staying about the same. 
Just a slight increase in lamb chops weight.


----------



## LightningWolf

Don't sound pregnant, 2 grams isn't really an increase for a rat. (Make sure to weight at the same time everyday as weights fluctuate through out the day).

Though typically weight gain isn't seen in till the last week, same goes for their belly.

If they do have babies you need 2 safe cages. these can be either a tank, or a bin cage. I prefer Bin cages simply cause they are lighter and have slightly better ventilation. This is to keep babies (even from day 1) from getting out and to keep them from getting too cold.

Try to increase protein, but not right now. so Boiled eggs, Sardines, Nuts, and Seeds. If your not screamish even some meal worms or crickets.

Babies are weaned at 4 to 5 weeks, make sure to separate male from female (You can typically tell their gender from day 1 if your good, day 11 if your looking for nipples, and by week 3 you know for sure who is male and female for obvious reasons). So you'll end up needing a 3rd cage to put the males in. At 2 to 3 weeks you can move them into a wire cage, preferably with a deep base. Also at this point if your want and the two females know each other they can be in the same cage, but if they do not know each other, separate cages. If your low on money a bin cage with large wire sides will work.

Also if they end up pregnant start from day 1 searching for people to take them. Also make sure to charge an adoption fee, about $10 is normal per rat (some like to do $15 for a pair) to avoid them from being snake food, and of coarse say they are not for snake food or snake food breeders. And of coarse screen potential adopters.


----------



## Ivora

Yesterday I introduced Nelly and Lamb Chops. Today they are in the same Martin cage. The only cages I have right now are the two martin cages, three super pet cages, 2 10 gallon tank, 1 20 gallon tank. The two boys are in the other Martin cage. x_x 

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## LightningWolf

The 10 gallon tanks should work for the first 2 weeks, unless one ends up having a large litter then you can move her to a 20 gallon. Then you can move them to the super pet cages.

If you want a cheap large cage Bin cages aren't that hard to make. you can find many tutorials on them online, usually they cost about $10 to $20 to make and also make great travel cages.


----------



## Ivora

Thank you for the help LightningWolf!
---
I decided to add Abby to the weigh in list. Just in case.
---
Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g


----------



## Ivora

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g

Nelly is getting a lower tummy bulge. 
I touched it and it feels kinda hard and lumpy.
I could just be hallucinating. O.O


----------



## Maltey

When did you get the rats?


----------



## Possum Rat

time will certainly tell.....


----------



## HelloClarice

also factor in the added protein, my girls were gaining so quickly I was sure Claire was pregnant but no bubs for her, I dropped the extra protein and their chubby bellies have gotten smaller lol


----------



## LightningWolf

Pictures? it's a steady increase for her and knowing her situation, she could be pregnant.


----------



## Ivora

Maltey said:


> When did you get the rats?


 Lamb Chops 1/13/13 (got from a cats & dog shelter)
Nelly 1/15/13 (came with two males from a breeder/hoarder situation)
Abby 1/20/13 (dropped at my door)


----------



## Ivora

LightningWolf said:


> Pictures? it's a steady increase for her and knowing her situation, she could be pregnant.


I will try and get some photos. Nelly squirms a lot.


----------



## Ivora

I did my best to take pictures. Lamb Chops and Abby stayed still the most but Nelly squirms a ton. 
She also has very sharp nails. The nails cut my hands pretty bad. Also, not sure why she has a dirty tail.
I tried cleaning it with a soft tooth brush but it did not go over so well. x_x

View attachment 12655
View attachment 12656
View attachment 12657


----------



## Ivora

Hm I tried to attach the files but not sure if it worked. 
I will do another attach version and see if it does.


----------



## Korra

I don't see pregnant in any of those. They look like normal female bellies. Although maybe it is still early on.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I agree with Korra, I suppose it could just be early on but none of them look pregnant to me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivora

Well, I am hoping that none are pregnant. Then I would be pretty lucky. However, nature has a way of surprising us. I was reading up online and it said females don't tend to show until a few days before they give birth. Is that true? I just don't want my guard down.


----------



## Muttlycrew

No, it's generally a week before birth that they really start showing. 
Generally you can still tell a bit before that week, though. Just not a big huge pregnant belly. I'll add a pic of my girl when she was pregnant.
Best of luck whichever way it goes  
Babies are pretty fun, haha.










And she got a little bigger before she actually popped! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Not all females get super big, some you can barely notice before they give birth.

Can you get a picture of them standing up? from the side and back? that will give a better view. Also how are the weights today?

Though to me the first girl (Nelly?) looks a bit pregnant.


----------



## Muttlycrew

LW, I looked at Nelly's pic again after you said that and I agree, she does look like she is packing a little something extra.... I'd definitely prepare, just in case!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

I agree with LightningWolf--Nelly does look like she has bit of a bump. Keep us updated!


----------



## Maltey

I never saw Oracle's pregnancy coming until the day before she gave birth! Some does will hardly show at all. 
Now Talia, she was very obviously pregnant days before she popped and you could even see the babies moving inside her!


----------



## Ivora

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g

Sorry about the late weight post. As for Nelly, she has a lower bulge. 
It is lumpy to the touch too, and her abdomen is starting to gain a small pear shape.
I will try and get better photos when I can. Nelly can be a hassle in photo-shoots. 
The one that I posted of her stomach looks like she was doing the hula. xD


----------



## LightningWolf

Yep I say Nelly is pregnant from your description and her weight. I don't think Lamb Chops or Abby are pregnant though since Abby's weight is stable and Lamb chop is staying at a normal weight (it's going up and down, not constantly going up).


----------



## Ivora

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
1/24/13, -----------------
1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g

Okay, so I wish I weighed them yesterday. Obviously there is something up. 
I have a digital scale and I weighed them twice and got the same amounts. 
The drastic increase in Lamb Chops weight is what shocked me the most.
Also, since last night she has been laying around. She does not even get up for treats.
I see her only get up occasionally to get water, she still is eating a lot but puts the food in a corner.
Nelly is still very active, and so is Abby. Nelly hoards food too. I was just so worried about Lamby
last night. I honestly thought she was dying but showed no signs of illness other than sleeping a lot.

I may be able to get pictures tonight or tomorrow. I also have a feeling I may have to have multiple tanks and bin cages for birthing. 
-faints-


----------



## Ivora

Alright, I tried to take more photos but they are very poor quality. I also did not keep trying to take photos of them because if they are pregnant I don't want to stress them out. These ratty girls really do not like photos, and I am pretty sure Nelly is scared of the flash and there is no natural light in my room most of the time. Anyway, here are some photos. I hope they help some. I may not be taking any photos of bellies for awhile, at least until they are very plump. I also may just wait to take pictures of the litter(s) when/if they arrive.


----------



## Gannyaan

Your girls look identical to mine. Mine also love to eat though.

If you've just gotten them, it could be that they're just gaining weight no? I mean, I'm not sure if such west gain in a short amount of time is normal, but... My girls gain weight really fast!! I left them with my partner for a week, who was feeding them tons and tons of snacks ( they were having a ball ) and in that week they were so fat! I put them on a no treat diet for a week and they went back to normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989

Abby's weight gain can probably be attributed to the new and awesome diet she's getting under your care, but I'd still keep an eye on her. The jump in Lamb Chop's weight is definitely significant, and as Nelly's weight keeps steadily increasing... who knows? It's been two weeks since you got Lambs, yes?


----------



## LightningWolf

To be honest I really can't tell from the pictures, maybe just a picture from their side of them standing up? Sorry it has an angle to it so it's hard to tell.

If they are pregnant taking pictures won't stress them out. Just remember that if they do have babies try to handle them from day 1 and every day afterwards.


----------



## Ivora

Thanks everyone for the help. 
Here is the weigh update for today. 

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
1/24/13, -----------------
1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g
1/26/13, 300g, 292g, 297g


----------



## Rumy91989

All still going up. Oh boy. You might get lucky, but I hope you're prepared for three litters *faints*


----------



## Ivora

Hi Rumy, I am trying to prepare but it is nerve racking to say the least. I keep checking on them often just because I am paranoid. I am not even sure when to separate them if they are. I guess I will wait till they have very large tummy's but I heard some don't even show early, so right now the digital scale is helping me estimate. Today I am going out with family to get a ton of tanks/cages/bins. All I can say is, at least some of my family has decided to help me care for them. My birthday is in February, so they said helping me care for the critters is an early birthday present. Multiple people are coming together to help me, so I am still nervous but not freaking out. On a side note, Abby bites hard. O.O

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
1/24/13, -----------------
1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g
1/26/13, 300g, 292g, 297g
1/27/13, 300g, 297g, 306g


----------



## lilspaz68

Total gain in 8 days
Nelly - 11 g
Lamb- Chops - 33 g
Abby 18 g

At this time it looks like everyone but Nelly are pregnant, but it also depends on how old the girls are? For younger girls or neglected girls, 11 or 18 gram gain wouldn't be too much. Lamb Chops on theother hand is having a continual increase that is increasing a little more daily. Once the girls get to 10 grams plus over several days, then you are likely close. Older or very young girls would have the smaller litters, and they are tougher to determine, but this girls look in the 4-8 month range from those dangle pics?


----------



## LightningWolf

Abby biting hard? Sounds like she is pregnant, or just doesn't like you yet. you just got her so could be either one. Both her and Nelly's weights are pretty high, and are going up rapidly.

If your able to get bins to make bin cages, they are lighter, easier to clean, and bigger then tanks. Should cost about, maybe $20 per bin cage unless you need to buy a soldering Iron or hot knife (or don't have a saw) then a tank would be cheaper.


----------



## Rumy91989

Ivora said:


> Hi Rumy, I am trying to prepare but it is nerve racking to say the least. I keep checking on them often just because I am paranoid. I am not even sure when to separate them if they are. I guess I will wait till they have very large tummy's but I heard some don't even show early, so right now the digital scale is helping me estimate. Today I am going out with family to get a ton of tanks/cages/bins. All I can say is, at least some of my family has decided to help me care for them. My birthday is in February, so they said helping me care for the critters is an early birthday present. Multiple people are coming together to help me, so I am still nervous but not freaking out. On a side note, Abby bites hard. O.O
> 
> Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
> 1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
> 1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
> 1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
> 1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
> 1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
> 1/24/13, -----------------
> 1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g
> 1/26/13, 300g, 292g, 297g
> 1/27/13, 300g, 297g, 306g


It's so awesome to hear that your family/friends are coming together to help you out! That will help a lot. It will be exciting, too.  Babies always are. I think the hardest part will be finding families and parting with the furballs once they're ready (though if you do have three litters, that part will probably be a huge relief). 

I'd say separate them as soon as they start to look obviously pregnant. Since you have the potential for three litters, you don't want to have two new moms together right away, especially if their litters come close together. That's how baby stealing/mix ups and fights happen. I'd say once you get the bin cages/aquariums set up you might consider moving them in and keeping them in their until you've had each for over 21 days (or until they give birth). You can never be too safe, you know? Just make sure you give them plenty of protein and nesting materials and love.

I'm sorry to hear that Abby is biting, but the combined stress of a new home and probably pregnancy would definitely contribute to aggression/ stress. Try to handle her when you can so that she will trust you enough to let you handle her babies when they come. Feeding her baby food on a spoon would be good for both her health and the trust building.


----------



## Ivora

LightningWolf said:


> Abby biting hard? Sounds like she is pregnant, or just doesn't like you yet. you just got her so could be either one. Both her and Nelly's weights are pretty high, and are going up rapidly.
> 
> If your able to get bins to make bin cages, they are lighter, easier to clean, and bigger then tanks. Should cost about, maybe $20 per bin cage unless you need to buy a soldering Iron or hot knife (or don't have a saw) then a tank would be cheaper.


Yes, she is biting very hard. Actually she bit me twice today. The second bit drawing a lot of blood. I just figured the first bit was because she was hungry for a treat. However, the second bit she ran towards me when I was patting Nelly. I could think to do was make a loud EEEEK sound. As for Nelly other than her biting my mom once I have had no problems with her. Lamb chops so far as been a no bitter towards people but gets upset with Nelly quickly. 

Today we stacked up on tanks and lids. I still have to purchase some bottles and bottle holders for the tanks. So far I have a total of eight tanks. I figured that should due. I could use three for nursing areas, and the other six for when I separate the litters once weaned. I was going to make a few bin cages but I am horrible at the stuff plus I do not have the tools required. However, I may try it out in the future. I was looking at bin cages online and they looked very cool. I started thinking maybe I could commission someone to make me a few, maybe put an add on craigslist. My money is getting tight now, but I may be able to afford that. Right now I am just trying to get the essentials. My birthday is coming up pretty soon, but since everyone is helping me with items, we are cutting out the birthday dinner to save money. It does not bother me though, as I plan to stack up on candy that day and watch cheesy movies. xD


----------



## Ivora

lilspaz68 said:


> Total gain in 8 days
> Nelly - 11 g
> Lamb- Chops - 33 g
> Abby 18 g
> 
> At this time it looks like everyone but Nelly are pregnant, but it also depends on how old the girls are? For younger girls or neglected girls, 11 or 18 gram gain wouldn't be too much. Lamb Chops on theother hand is having a continual increase that is increasing a little more daily. Once the girls get to 10 grams plus over several days, then you are likely close. Older or very young girls would have the smaller litters, and they are tougher to determine, but this girls look in the 4-8 month range from those dangle pics?


I am not sure how old the girls are. I have not had them long and very unaware of their history. I was thinking the same thing about Lamb Chops, that maybe she might have them soon. She does not really have a pear shape but just really wide. If I can get better pictures of them I will. Right now Abby is bitey, and Nelly is a wiggle/active furbaby. Luckily, Lamby is the most calm and easy to handle.


----------



## Ivora

Rumy91989 said:


> It's so awesome to hear that your family/friends are coming together to help you out! That will help a lot. It will be exciting, too.  Babies always are. I think the hardest part will be finding families and parting with the furballs once they're ready (though if you do have three litters, that part will probably be a huge relief).
> 
> I'd say separate them as soon as they start to look obviously pregnant. Since you have the potential for three litters, you don't want to have two new moms together right away, especially if their litters come close together. That's how baby stealing/mix ups and fights happen. I'd say once you get the bin cages/aquariums set up you might consider moving them in and keeping them in their until you've had each for over 21 days (or until they give birth). You can never be too safe, you know? Just make sure you give them plenty of protein and nesting materials and love.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Abby is biting, but the combined stress of a new home and probably pregnancy would definitely contribute to aggression/ stress. Try to handle her when you can so that she will trust you enough to let you handle her babies when they come. Feeding her baby food on a spoon would be good for both her health and the trust building.


Hi Rumy, it was a nice surprise to get help as some of my family really do not care for any type of rodents. They are just doing it to make me happy I am sure, which works for me lol. Also, I am pretty excited about seeing ratty babies. I am afraid I may not want to part with them in the future, but I know if all three are pregnant I am going to have 40+ rats, so I am going to have to adopt them out. xD

Anyway, you are right. You can never be to safe. I was thinking about putting them in their nesting tanks for safety in maybe two or three days. I just hope they do not have them sooner. I just don't want them in the tanks to early because they really love their cage. As for Abby, she is a complete nut. It is going to take some major trust training for her. =/


----------



## Ivora

Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
1/24/13, -----------------
1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g
1/26/13, 300g, 292g, 297g
1/27/13, 300g, 297g, 306g
1/28/13, 297g, 306g, 314g

I have a question. How much did your ratty girl weigh before she gave birth? 
I am trying to get an idea. I know each rat is different but having a number helps me guesstimate. 

I am starting to think Lamb Chops and Abby are close but no significant belly change other than a wide stomach. =/ 
I have had Lamb Chops 16 days, Nelly 14 days and Abby only 8 days. If they are in fact pregnant I have no clue when it began, so it is all a guessing game. 

Should I keep giving them protein(boiled chicken/eggs) foods or should I wait a day and see if they lose weight. Maybe its the extra food? 
I just don't want to hurt them if I take it away to early in case they are pregnant. Maybe I should wait ten more days before I take it away? Mamamiaaa, this is a spicy situation. x_x


----------



## lilspaz68

Ivora said:


> Date, Nelly, Lamb Chops, Abby
> 1/19/13, 289g, 264g, ----
> 1/20/13, 289g, 266g, ----
> 1/21/13, 290g, 269g, 288g
> 1/22/13, 292g, 273g, 289g
> 1/23/13, 294g, 270g, 288g
> 1/24/13, -----------------
> 1/25/13, 295g, 286g, 294g
> 1/26/13, 300g, 292g, 297g
> 1/27/13, 300g, 297g, 306g
> 1/28/13, 297g, 306g, 314g
> 
> I have a question. How much did your ratty girl weigh before she gave birth?
> I am trying to get an idea. I know each rat is different but having a number helps me guesstimate.
> 
> I am starting to think Lamb Chops and Abby are close but no significant belly change other than a wide stomach. =/
> I have had Lamb Chops 16 days, Nelly 14 days and Abby only 8 days. If they are in fact pregnant I have no clue when it began, so it is all a guessing game.
> 
> Should I keep giving them protein(boiled chicken/eggs) foods or should I wait a day and see if they lose weight. Maybe its the extra food?
> I just don't want to hurt them if I take it away to early in case they are pregnant. Maybe I should wait ten more days before I take it away? Mamamiaaa, this is a spicy situation. x_x



Better to be safe than sorry...keep up the protein and supplementing
Lambchops (16 days) - 8 grams total - I say Not Pregnant...she would only have 5-7 days to go, and unless she starts gaining 10 grams plus a day, I think you are in the clear.

Nelly - (14 days) - 42 grams - Pregnant - her last 7 gram jump is very indicative and she will be due before 7-9 days.

Abby (6 days) - 26 grams - Pregnant - 8 gram jump should be 10 grams tomorrow...

Here is Bronwen's weight gain chart. She was about 4 months old at the time.

Bronwen’s Weight Gain (4 months old) 
Aug. 11 – 267 g 
Aug. 14 – 279 g (12 g) 
Aug. 15 – 289 g (10 g)
Aug. 16 – 302 g (13 g)
Aug. 17 – 319 g (17 g)
Aug. 18 – 329 g (10 g)
Aug. 19 – 346 g (17 g)
Aug. 20 – 354 g (8 g) 
Aug. 21 – 364 g (birth) (10 g)
Sept. 14 – 278 g (normal weight, gained 84 grams)


----------



## lilspaz68

Here's a tiny baby girl who was kept with an adult male...she must've gotten pregnant on her first heat 

Lilith (last 10 days of her pregnancy)
Aug 4 - 145 g
Aug 5 - 154 g (9 g)
Aug 6 - n/a
Aug 7 - n/a
Aug 8 - 174 g (20 g over 3 days)
Aug 9 - 171 g (a stall and slight drop in weight is actually normal)
Aug 10 -189 g (18 g)
Aug 11 - 212 g (23 g)
Aug 12 - 217 g (5 g)
Aug 13 - 231 g (14 g)
Aug 14 - 241 g (birth at 3 am on Aug 15) (10 g) (10 g


----------



## Ivora

Thank you lilspaz, that information is very helpful. It gives me a good idea of the ball park I may be dealing with. I am going to keep an eye on them. I am hoping it is only one, or at most two that is pregnant. That would be somewhat of a relief as dealing with any pregnancy is difficult let alone three. Also, I am glad you said a slight drop or stall in weight is normal. I was getting afraid I was not doing a good job taking care of them if they were decreasing in weight. I am really trying to do my best but I am new to everything. 
-----
Question Everyone: Is this nesting material safe? 

http://www.petsplususa.com/super-pet-sweet-dreams-nesting-material-for-small-animals-p-413.html

I know even if something claims to be for small animals that it may not be good for them. I am thinking about getting it if its okay for them. I thought it would be cute because I like the rainbow colors, but I don't want to get anything unsafe. Right now I already prepared the nesting areas, and I put tissue in there. Is that okay too? I was afraid it might be to thin and they could choke. I guess I am over paranoid.


----------



## Rumy91989

Tissues, toilet paper, and paper towels are all good because the mother can chew them apart and make the nest herself, which they'll want to do anyway. Honestly it's cheaper and safer than trying to find a bedding/litter that will work. Just avoid cloth, because babies can be strangled by stray threads. You could always do rainbow color paper shreds as well, though I'd worry that those would be too sharp.


----------



## Korra

Agreed with Rumy.


----------



## lilspaz68

That stuff is dangerous stuff, as it doesn't rip like paper towesls...give your momma lots of paper towels to next with, its really the best. Toilet paper will stick to newborn eepers wet skin and once it dries its awful to remove, which is why I avoid TP unless its very early in a pregnancy and no chance of babies right then


----------



## Rumy91989

Any updates?


----------



## Possum Rat

Can u take some pics of their bellies ?


----------



## Ivora

Hi everyone, sorry for no updates. My uncle died the 29th, I am not sure when I can get some pictures up. I have not even been weighing them. No babies yet so far but I have put them in their birthing/nursing areas in case it happens. Right now my mom and I are also trying to find another place to live. It has been rather busy around here. I will see if I can get some updates soon. Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68

Ivora said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for no updates. My uncle died the 29th, I am not sure when I can get some pictures up. I have not even been weighing them. No babies yet so far but I have put them in their birthing/nursing areas in case it happens. Right now my mom and I are also trying to find another place to live. It has been rather busy around here. I will see if I can get some updates soon. Thanks.


so very very sorry for your loss and your living circumstances as well. Good luck, PM me if you need help with the ladies.


----------



## Possum Rat

Ivora:

So sorry about your uncle. Wishing you & your mom a speedy find on a new place to live.


----------



## Ivora

Thanks everyone for the support. As for the girls I do not believe Nelly is pregnant. Her weight seems stable and no huge change in appearance. I am still watching her just in case. However, I am pretty sure Abby and Lamb Chops are and very very close to having babies. They both look like they swallowed a baseball. I am worried about Lambs, because the gestation is 21-23 days and I had her longer than that. I know she has not had contact with any males in my care. Is it possible a ratty can have a longer gestation than normal? =/


----------



## LightningWolf

They Can but it's normally not a good thing. If it's been over say 26 days or so then I would take her to a vet just to make sure it's not a possible uterus infection from reabsorbing pups.


----------



## Ivora

Its been 25 days since I have had her. For all I know she could of been pregnant even longer. I called the vet clinic in my area that looks at exotics but the part-time vet that does that was not available. She is only in the office every other day and for a few hours. No one else in the clinic knows about exotics. A technician told me to call around 10am tomorrow because the exotic vet should be in.


----------



## JLSaufl

Any updates, Ivora?


----------



## OutOfHowMany

I'm in such anticipation! D:


----------



## Ivora

So far no children, I am sure they will pop today. I mean they seriously have too because they are HUGE. I mean like super hulk huge. Oh and I talked to the vet, if Lamby does not have children today I have an appointment for her tomorrow at 10:30 am. I am just glad I got a spot in the clinic just in case. They stay busy. Anyway, today before the shelter closes that I got Lamb Chops from, I am going to ask if she was exposed to a male there. When I adopted her she was by herself and I thought I asked all the right questions but forgot to ask if she was housed with anyone. I just hope the shelter remembers me. I am sure they do not see many rats? It is a cat and dog shelter. I am just asking to get an idea when it may have happened. It is information for the vet. On a side note, right now their nursing quarters are in a separate room. They are just laying around like lumps of love. They only get up to eat and drink, even then they wobble. Abby looks like a tiny head on a beach ball. I will try and get pictures today. O:


----------



## Ivora




----------



## Muttlycrew

Undoubtedly pregnant! Lol! 
Hopefully everything goes well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ivora

Haha, yes absolutely pregnant lol! I am actually glad the digital scale gave me a heads up on it, or else I would be running around all confused at this point. 

Random Questions:

Do they look close to birthing the babies?
Should I take Lamby to the vet tomorrow, or would that be too much stress on her? 

I wish vets did house visits. I am so nervous. I feel like a eager grandmother. Time passes so slow.


----------



## Ivora

Breaking News! Lamb Chops is in labor. She is laying odd. Her stomach is contracting unless it is the babies moving. I saw a bit of blood on the bedding. 
I just hope I did not disturb her too much. I am so impatient and anxious right now. I want to keep checking on her but I know I may stress her out, ugh so I am going to attempt to be patient.


----------



## Lotus

Yay!! I just read this whole thread!! So fun, so exciting to read. I can't WAIT to see the pictures. : )

PS, We expected my rat to be pregnant, but didn't think she gained all that much weight, so we really did give up on her being pregnant, before that due date actually arrived, and all of a sudden, babies. Plus, you never know. She's very young and had a large litter. Of course they're not all surviving, but just saying, be prepared!!


----------



## Ivora

Yes, that is so true! It has been a roller coaster, and it is still going on. I will do my best to post photos when I can. I really want to keep up with updates for everyone. I am not really sure how old lamby is but I hope she cares for her litter. I hope Abby does too when she has hers. As you mentioned before if they are too young or old it can be hard to tell, so I guess I need to keep watching Nelly just in case. I do not know any of their ages but I don't want to be surprised if I have three litters on my hands. I cannot imagine how it will be to live with so many ratties for 5 weeks or so. I am doing my best to prepare for whatever happens. Mamamiaa! xD


----------



## Ivora

Hello everyone, I snagged a photo of Lamb Chops giving birth. She did not seem to mind me being there, but I left soon after the picture. I did not use the flash because I did not want to startle her. 

Anyway, the babies are little pink squeaking jelly beans. Lamby is still in labor. She is doing very well. It is amazing because thirty minutes before the babies popping out I went in and gave her a few unsweetened corn flakes as a treat. She even let me pat her head and scratch behind her ears.

Also, overlook the softwood bedding. I know it is not the best bedding for rats because softwoods release aromatic oils called Phenols. It is aspen not cedar or pine. I understand all softwoods are not good but I heard aspen is a little safer than cedar and pine. This is not permanent bedding. It is just what I have on hand. As I mentioned earlier in the thread my family is helping me with my rats. I told them what I needed but some still bought things I could not use and I never got a receipt to return, so I gave away any pine/cedar bedding I got and kept aspen. Typically I use bedding similar to carefresh but I made do with what seemed okay at the time. She does have a water bottle but it is hanging at the top of the birthing tank. =)


----------



## JLSaufl

Beautiful mommies. Congratulations and I hope everything is continuing to go well.


----------



## LightningWolf

Congrats. sounds like she trusts you and might be able to handle the babies tomorrow. 

Just shocked that you had her for 25 to 26 days and she just now had babies. Honestly, expect for them to develop a bit quicker then normal. From what I've read in rats babies that stay in the womb longer tend to open their eyes up at around 14 days instead of 16 or 18 days. How many did she have?

Also, I love Aspen above all other beddings. The only issues I've ever had with it is getting on the floor easily (vacuuming takes care of this easily) and that sometimes it Can make a rat itch, reason I litter box trained my boys. I personally wouldn't use Carefresh with babies unless it's that carefresh ultra stuff. Carefresh is just way too dusty and can cause issues especially in young babies.


----------



## Lotus

Aww!! So cute!! I love the mommies taking care of their little ones!! Thank you!!


----------



## OutOfHowMany

Yaaaaaay!!!  I'm so glad to see them finally!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Aww, congrats! Also, aspen is hardwood, so you are fine with aspen chips/flakes.


----------



## Rumy91989

Awesome! Congrats! So glad Lamb Chops is doing well!


----------



## Ivora

Thanks everyone! I snagged a photo of the babies. She had 12 little eepers! 
I am beyond happy. They will turn 2 days old at 3:30pm today. 

On a side note, my mum said she wants to keep most of the males from lamb chops litter.
My mom really adores lamby. So I guess our critter nation coming soon will be all boys.
We will keep Nelly, Abby and Lamb Chops separate in the martins cage in the future. 

Going to have a house full of boys. It is going to be interesting to say the least.
I am just thankful my mom loves rats as much as I do even though she got mad when Nelly bit her that one time.












cagedbirdsinging said:


> Aww, congrats! Also, aspen is hardwood, so you are fine with aspen chips/flakes.


Aww okay, I was not sure because someone on yahoo answers gave me a lecture on it. I am glad to know it is hardwood, and I don't have to keep being paranoid about it. I appreciate the information, made me feel better.Also, I am up for any advice you or anyone else more experienced than I have. I am trying to learn as much. =)


----------



## Ivora

This is random, but do some of the babies appear disfigured or is that normal for little eepers?


----------



## Rumy91989

Since I have pretty much no experience with babies/litters, I can't tell you if they look disfigured or not. They certainly look like tiny little newborn babies!

It's so cute that your mom wants to keep a bunch of the boys! Does she prefer boys to girls, or why was she wanting to keep boys instead of girls? Have you sexed the babies yet? It's crazy to me how they're already starting to look like they have different colors. AH SO EXCITING!


----------



## Ivora

Aww, no I have not sexed them yet. I was going to wait a few days before I tried. As for my mum she loves Milo and Andy a ton, so she is rather bias now and declares boys are a better choice. Plus, boys don't ever have a chance of getting pregnant, which is really great and a relief. My mom does love Lamb Chops but does not like Nelly and Abby too much. In then end I am just surprised she said I could keep some of the babies, well she said they would be her babies lol. I was like okay sure mum hehe. 

Ah and for the coats it is so cool how it shows soon. I am hoping the ones with no black eyes are maybe fawn. That would be neat. If they are albino that is cute too because I like albinos too. Ironically, last night I went to bed excited thinking about the eepers and had a dream I was swimming in rats. It was so weird yet neat. O.O


----------



## LightningWolf

From what I'm seeing in that picture, looks like most are Agouti, maybe some are Fawns (I see some black eyed ones that don't have the black tinge to them yet) and looks like maybe 3 Albinos. But those are just guesses, seems when ever I guess they are Albino they turn into Fawns (Which I Love fawn rats, but I also love Albinos).

How are the other 2 girls doing?


----------



## Ivora

Nelly is doing great. She does not have a belly bump, so I am sure she may not be pregnant. That is relief. As for Abby she does not seem to great. She has gotten bigger than even the last photo I took of her. She is just laying around and acting irritable. She let me pat her but after awhile she gets nippy. I am hoping soon she has hers to because that way the litters will age close together, and I can rehome them around the same time.


----------



## Lotus

I'm not the authority, but apparently it's pretty normal for rat mommies who are expecting to be a bit feisty and even bitey. But as far as the lazing around, I'm not sure. My rats are both pretty lazy when there's no cage mates or things to play with in their cage.


----------



## Gannyaan

Congratulations!!!! you'll have quite the handful...  but at least its an overwhelming amount of cute and cuddly ^___^
Hope your other rattie gives birth soon; thanks for updates  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora

Babies!!!! This thread was so exciting! So glad Lammy is doing OK. The babies look good to me even though I have no experience with them. Keep us updated and I hope Abby gives birth safe and sound with no complications. 

Do you have hiding spots for them in the tanks? I didn't see one in the photo.


----------



## PeachPeach

They look great, and it definitely looks like a mix of darker and lighter colors going on there. I'm hoping Abby feels better soon, poor thing. I'm pregnant, myself, and can definitely sympathize with being irritable at the end. It's uncomfortable whether animal OR human!


----------



## Ivora

Abby gave birth to 12 babies too! She gave birth around 12 noon today. So I officially have 24 babies all together. I am pumped up! I am praying that they will do fine. So far no issues have been found with the mums. The babies are nursing steadily and I do see milk bans. I know to take things slowly because each day could mean something else, so I am counting my blessings at the moment. 

@Lotus- Yes, I think it is normal for moms to be a bit feisty/bitey at the end lol. Luckily, she has calmed down some. 

@Gannyaan- Thank you so much! I am glad they both safely delivered. Yay, for little cute jelly beans! =)

@Flora- Great idea! I forgot all about hiding spots in the nursing areas. I kept it rather boring in there I must admit. I was not sure if I should add to much stuff while they were pregnant. I also get paranoid babies might get lost in hiding spots. It would be like a game of hide n seek lol. I do need some hiding spots I admit, so I will work on that. Thanks!

@PeachPeach- Aww yea I know it can be difficult being pregnant. I never have been myself but I have had family and my friends that were and I am sure they would say the same. =)


----------



## LightningWolf

Congrats, now you just need to show us pictures.

Curious, what state are you in? That way for people on here who might want to adopt some of them know if they can or not.


----------



## Ivora

I don't want to jump to the future to quickly but when it is time to rehome them how should I go about it? Btw, I will try and get some recent pictures up tomorrow if I can. 

@LightningWolf- I think you were right, the three might be albino in lambs litter. Maybe when I put a picture up of Abby's litter you can help me decipher some colors then too? =)


----------



## Ivora

I live in Alabama but I may be moving to Florida soon. I am usually staying with my dad, grandma or mother. Basically, whoever needs me to help them at the moment lol. Right now I am with my mother because I will be starting college soon. So at the moment I am in Florida.


----------



## LightningWolf

Don't take my word on the albinos, every time i say albino they turn out to be everything but Albino.

When your ready to rehome post a thing on here, other forums, on craigslist, ect. Make sure to charge an adoption fee ($10 or so) and to interview adopters to make sure they know how to care for rats. personally I would try looking asap, rehoming rats especially in certain areas can be very hard to do and take a while. So once you know who you want to keep from each litter, then post up the ads.

Aw, your so close to me, well 2-3 states away, Oh well, I don't have any room for more rats right now though so that might be a good thing.


----------



## Ivora

You are absolutely right, and if someone wants to adopt more than two rats I would be willing to meet someone half way if its between Alabama and Florida. I did do a post of the Dothan craigslist but put it down because I kept getting responses about feeders when I clearly said pets. Maybe I should have left it up. I am thinking about making posts on craigslist for four areas around me too. That way I get certain areas covered. There are not many rat lovers in my area but I am going to have to try. The task seems daunting.


----------



## Ivora

Aw okay, if someone was to say adopt more than eight I could get my aunt to take me to another state neighboring Alabama or Florida. I would just have to butter her up lol. AlthoughI should probably keep trying local at the moment. It would be easier. I just want them in good homes. I love all my ratforum friends.


----------



## Rumy91989

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHH Congrats on the new babies! The best of luck as things move forward! I'm in TN and would totally drive to you for a couple if I wasn't at capacity up here.  But hey, as the time gets closer to rehome them we can see.  Keep us updated! So glad to hear that so far everyone is doing well.


----------



## LightningWolf

Yeah, if I was able to get more rats I would find a way to go there (or get one of my Texas friends to go there) but 4 boys, 3 of which are babies and one Might have to be neutered in the future, can't take anymore unless something bizarre happens in the next 6 weeks or so. Though your absolutely pulling my teeth with your Agouti, Fawn, And Albino babies (all of which are some of my favorite types of rats). Just please don't have any marked Black rats, I need to resist them. I can't not have anymore, I already have enough black rats


----------



## Flora

YAY!! So glad Abby is doing well 

Just 1 hiding spot in each cage would be good. Even if its just a cardboard box with a hole cut out. Most mommas like to give birth and nurse in private. Cant wait to see photos!!


----------



## PeachPeach

I'm glad she finally gave birth! Hopefully all mommies and babies are doing well and rehoming them proves to be simple


----------



## OutOfHowMany

Waaaah so many rats! *u* That's so cute, I'm so excited to see more pictures!
I sure wish you were closer. I'd take one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Ivora

Lamb Chops & Company:









Lamb Chops Babies: (3days)









Abby's Babies: (1 day)


----------



## JLSaufl

Lamby is so pretty. The babies look great and healthy. I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## Lotus

Wow!! They look so cute and healthy!! I love them! And they're markings are showing so early!! I love that little guy on the far left from Abby's babies. That belly!! So cute!!


----------



## Ivora

Well tragedy struck. Around 2 am this morning I found a baby corpse, and then I rechecked and found another two rainbow bridge babies around 3 am. This was all in Abby's litter. Now I come to discover a baby has a medical issue I have never come across on the forum. Here is the rat health linkage to it. 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?54513-Wood-Chip-stuck-in-Head-of-Baby&p=452549#post452549

However, other than the unfortunate passing of three of Abby's babies, the rest seem very strong and alert. 

@JLSaufl- Aw thanks. She does have a nice coat. I am glad her litter is turning out strong. I am worried about Abby's though.

@Lotus- Hey, thanks so much. I am surprised at how well some of them are doing. I am curious to what coats they may have, but I have a feeling I may get a ton of agouti and black berkshires. Aww and yea the belly up baby is adorable. =)


----------



## LightningWolf

Is the baby that had the wood chip in his head doing ok?


----------



## PeachPeach

Yes, how is the baby?

I'm sorry for the three that went, though oftentimes that is indicative of them having a problem we just can't see - natural culling. It's still hard to lose babies, but I am cheering for the rest!


----------



## Rumy91989

Any updates?


----------



## LightningWolf

How are the babies doing? (Oh and she said in her other thread that the baby with the wood chip is doing fine now)

Oh, and me being a Disney/musical geek, since you said Lamp chops and company you are now required to name one of the boys Oliver  (if you don't get it, it's Oliver and Company, an old Disney movie)


----------



## JLSaufl

Ivora, is everything OK? I'm sure you have a lot going on but you should check in, and with pictures.


----------



## Lotus

I'm curious too! Please let us know!


----------



## phatdaddy

just read the entire thing, its like a great book with the last chapter ripped out. need updates.


----------



## Ivora

Abby's Litter:

Well everyone, I have not been on for awhile I know. I did get a job at a nursing home, so I am glad for that. It has been keeping me busy. However, other than that the reason why it took me some time to reply was because tragedy occurred. Abby's litter met a fate I was not expecting as she seemed like such an attentive mother. Well, she went nuts to say the least. It was not expected but during the middle of the night awhile back she massacred her litter. She did not even cannibalize them. It really did upset me, because I felt like I failed. I know she had a mysterious background as Abby was dropped at my door step. She has seemed to calm down a lot now. I guess she was not fit to be a mother or maybe she knew something was wrong with the litter? They had full milk bans, so it is odd. I do know three had died a few days prior for some unknown reason. The situation was upsetting, I cried about it for awhile and still have a heavy heart. The morning after the event when I discovered the tragedy "Go, Diego, Go" was on. The show was making dolphin noises that was basically squeaking. That squeaking haunted me after I saw what happened because it made me think how babies squeak. I know that sounds weird. It just messed with my mind, so I needed some time to get over the loss.


----------



## Ivora

Lamb Chops Litter:

Luckily, there is good news. Lamby's litter is doing great. All 12 are still flourishing and their coats have come in. 
I am pretty proud of her and them. Six are standard coat and six are rex(they have curly whiskers how I know). 
What are the color coats they have? I am thinking black, fawn and agouti. Maybe chocolate? =)

Btw, thanks everyone for sticking by me!


----------



## LightningWolf

Aw, I'm so sorry  I feared something had gone wrong, typically when something does people don't come on here a lot (I know when Storm died I barely came on here for a few days).

As for Lamb chop's litter, they are Agouti, Black, and Fawn. no chocolates. I told you when I say Albino they turn out to be fawn.


----------



## Ivora

@LightningWolf- Aw yea I just needed some time to get over it, but I was not going to abandon all my forum friends. Sad thing is Abby is still nesting and acting really depressed. She will drink and eat, but other than that no playing. I have her with Nelly now. I am worried about all that excess milk she has too. I don't know if it could make her sick. As for Lamby's litter. We got a lot of agouti. I know for sure I want a few of each coat color and type. I am going to egg my mother into letting me keep the majority of the lot. So far on craigslist, I have just been getting people asking me for feeders. =/


----------



## LightningWolf

Her milk will just dry up like in all animals.

Now I just have to keep reminding my self I Don't need another black rat, or agouti, or fawn. I don't need any more rats in general, though I would love a black rat named Seaweed (please tell you know what that's from?). cause I would be more then happy to one of the blacks if they aren't female, especially the non-rex one, but can't, unless we magically get more money and your magically in the Austin area some how. I'm sure there are some people on here who will help you out, I know we have some people in Louisiana.

Oh do you need help sexing them?


----------



## JLSaufl

They're sooo beautiful Ivora. Really you're doing a good job keeping momma and babies healthy.

I'm sorry about the tragedy, I cannot even imaging how devastating that was for you.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rumy91989

I am so sad to hear about Abby's litter, and I'm sorry you had to go through something like that.  Is she at least getting along well with Nelly?

So happy to hear Labm Chops and the itty ones are doing well! They all look fantastic!  I know your mom wanted to keep most of the boys-- do you think she'll let you hold onto some of the girls? If I recall, you have a nice big cage for your gals, don't you?

Also, congratulations on your job! Thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## Flora

Lamb Chomp's litter are beautiful!!! What a bunch of great looking babies! So sorry about Abby's litter :-(


----------



## PeachPeach

I'm sorry about Abby's litter! Lambie's is gorgeous, though.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Oh wow, Lamby's litter is stunning!! Go Lamby!

That is, however, quite unfortunate about Abby's  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XoMONSTERoX

Awe im sorry to hear about abbys litter but lambs are so adorable!! Congrats on the babies


----------



## mistymornings18

Beautiful babies Sorry about your losses though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy

my heart goes out to you. the living pups are just beautiful.


----------



## Muttlycrew

How are the babies?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

Yeah, Ivora hasn't been on here in a while. I wonder if something bad happened again? February has been a bad month for almost everyone.


----------

